# dementia care in Spain



## holly2014 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for some information. I currently work for nhs in uk in specialist dementia care, providing advice and support for person with dementia and their families, facilitating training courses, running different groups and awareness raising events.

I am wondering what organizations are around the malaga area that support with dementia and if anyone knows of similar jobs in spain.

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

holly2014 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for some information. I currently work for nhs in uk in specialist dementia care, providing advice and support for person with dementia and their families, facilitating training courses, running different groups and awareness raising events.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

are you looking for English-language facilities? Or are you a fluent Spanish speaker?

if the former you'll need to look in the private sector, & I suspect that googling in English will provide the answer


if the latter then you could contact the social services department & ask them what you'd need to do to apply to work with them - the facilities certainly exist

either way, you'll need your qualifications approved / homologado by the governing body


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

holly2014 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for some information. I currently work for nhs in uk in specialist dementia care, providing advice and support for person with dementia and their families, facilitating training courses, running different groups and awareness raising events.
> 
> ...


Agree with xabiachica, and to add, I am qualified Nurse of 30 years in the UK ( for another week).

I looked into this many years ago, before the recession hit, you will HAVE to be a fluent Spanish speaker including an understanding of medical terminology. 

Plus everything Xabiachica said. As an side to support people with Dementia in your own Language can be a difficult process with communication, whilst I am not saying it is impossible, unless your Spanish is (IMHO) practically native, I would be surprised as to how effective you could be in dealing with Dementia. Unless of course you are actually referring to dealing with ex-pats only?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It might be worth you contacting Age Concern España asking if they have a list of existing organisations in this field.

Age Concern España | Promoting the well-being of older people in Spain


----------



## holly2014 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. 
I am very basic with my spanish so would be looking at private organisations with expat communities.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

holly2014 said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> I am very basic with my spanish so would be looking at private organisations with expat communities.


I work along side a dementia crisis team in the UK and theres nothing like that in Spain - well not thats privately run for expats as far as I've seen. You may be able to find work in some expat nursing homes (some of them offer community work??), but its not going to be easy - I would suggest you e-mail some of them (google some names) and see what their responses are??

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This is very interesting
Spain - Social support systems - Country comparisons - Policy in Practice - Alzheimer Europe

Spain - Home care - Country comparisons - Policy in Practice - Alzheimer Europe

Understanding care of people with d... [Int J Geriatr Psychiatry. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI

Makes me think about the future...


----------



## holly2014 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks interesting reading.
Seems things are quite thin on the ground which is quite sad.
I have always thought that the uk still had some way to go when supporting the elderly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

holly2014 said:


> Thanks interesting reading.
> Seems things are quite thin on the ground which is quite sad.
> I have always thought that the uk still had some way to go when supporting the elderly.


Historically Spain has always been very much a "family" orientated place and its still the way things tend to be. The family look after their elderly relatives - quite rightly IMO! I hate the way we in the UK do things nowadays. Maybe Spain will have to be like the UK - but I hope not! The pubmed link is a few years old now and I dont think anythings changed


Jo xxx


----------



## holly2014 (Jan 31, 2014)

I quite agree that most people are best at home with their families and with the right support, advice and education on the illness can make all the difference and be a lifeline for people and promote independence in the home.


----------



## chooker (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi, I am also looking for a Dementia Support Group - if I hear of anything I will let you know and can you do the same for me - Many thanks


----------

